# تصميم و صيانة الصهاريج المستخدمة في المشاريع البتروليه



## أبو عمر المصري (3 أغسطس 2010)

الأخوه الأعزاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

مرفق وصلة لملف pdf يحتوي علي معلومات مهمة عن الصهاريج المستخدمة في المشاريع البتروليه وصيانتها. 

تصميم و صيانة الصهاريج المستخدمة في المشاريع البتروليه

لا غني عنه للمهندسين الجدد باقسام الصيانة والتركيبات بشركات النفط 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## تولين (7 أغسطس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng-muataz (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدهارون (8 أغسطس 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكــر


----------



## ENG.MAHMOUD QC (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكركم ...
اريد بعض المعلومات عربى عن الصيانة الدورية لخزانات البترول.
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hhhkhalil (14 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## سليمان1 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amouc (3 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد ابورية (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

